# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Đến châu Âu cùng Vietnam Airlines

## miaiamz26

Cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp rực rỡ của mùa xuân châu Âu!Hành trình Vietnam_ London chỉ từ $550Hành trình Vietnam_Paris chỉ từ $600_Vé bán từ ngày 05/02/2013 đến 31/03/2013.Thông Tin Liên Hệ:Bộ phận vé:Ms. Tuyet (Jessica)Tel: *0906 743 788*Email: tuyet.tran@nhigia.vnVisa Châu Âu:Ms.Tố OanhTel:0909 259 788Email: oanh.tran@nhigia.vn

----------

